# hr + color



## JackyD (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo @ all,
 ich möchte alle hr Linien mit CSS eine bestimmte Farbe zuweisen.
 Im IE funktioniert das bei allen sauber, aber im FF nicht so ganz.

```
hr
 {
   color:#010e49;
 }
```
 Im FF bleiben alle so, als ob ihnen keine Farbe zugewiesen wurde.
 Wenn ich aber eine hr eine ganz andere Farbe zuweise, dann wird diese durch die von dem StyleSheet ersetzt.
 z.B.

```
<hr color="#000099">
```
 Dann wird diese in #010e49 dargestellt, die anderen bleiben aber wieter so durchsichtig.
 Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte und wie ich das dann im FF auch sauber hinbekommen könnte?


----------



## Gumbo (25. Mai 2005)

Die CSS-Eigenschaft color definiert die Schriftfarbe des Elementeinhalts. Da das hr-Element jedoch leer ist, ist auch die Definition einer Schriftfarbe sinnlos. Das der Internet Explorer dies jedoch trotzdem interpretiert, ist wohl eines der vielen Mysterien des Browsers.

Probier statt dessen mal mit der background-color-Eigenschaft.


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2005)

```
hr
{
color: #010e49; /* IE */
background-color: #010e49; /* FF */
}
```


----------



## JackyD (25. Mai 2005)

background-color habe ich auch schon probiert.
 Habe das von michaelsinterface auch mal in mein StyleSheet kopiert, aber es geht im FF immer noch nicht, im IE gehts.
 Ich habe mein CSS auch schon validiert und der hat bei hr und color und background-color gesagt, dass das so valide ist. Woran könnte das liegen, dass der FF dies nicht annimmt?


----------



## Gumbo (25. Mai 2005)

Dann hab ich noch einen Vorschlag:
	
	
	



```
hr {
	background-color:	#010e49;	/* Mozilla 1.4 */
	color:			#010e49;	/* IE 6 */
	border:			#010e49;	/* Opera 7.11 */
	height:			2px;		/* in Opera für die Anzeige nötig, in Mozilla für die einheitliche Höhe */
}
```
Weitere Informationen:
Marek Prokop: Styling <hr>


----------



## JackyD (25. Mai 2005)

Thx 4 help. Jetzt gehts, es war die border Eigenschaft, die benötigt wurde um im FF die hr in Farbe darzustellen, ich habe es durch auskommentieren getestet.


----------

